# best engine oil??



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

im about to change my oil in my 05 and wasnt sure if i wanted to keep it mobil 1. what's the best oil to use in these LS2s? should i stay with mobil 1? what about the filter, mobil 1 as well?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

what ever the manual says i normally do!! so stick with mobil one


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> what ever the manual says i normally do!! so stick with mobil one


:agree And change that oil/filter when you see it go the least bit dark.


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

thats what i was planning on doing anyways. thanks


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

There was another thread about this awhile back with a link to a .pdf where they tested multiple oils. At the end of the day Royal Purple was the best and Mobil1 didn't perform as well as they thought it would. But to be completely honest with you, Mobil1 will work just fine.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

and time marches on and formulas change...I think the site you're looking for is bobistheoilguy.com...

here you go... Welcome
Bill


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO Mobil1 w/ Lucas Oil Stab(about 3/4QT of lucas per change), w/ a whatever style Fram (i run tough guard) 
i have been using the mobil/lucas/fram combo on my camaro for a really long time and its still kickin w/ 206k and no lifter ticks. lucas is good sh*t.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been running Amsoil since 2,000 miles. This 05 Yellow Jacket has 94,000 now and is as strong as ever. I wont' even begin to tell you what is right for you, what you believe in, synthetic oil is great in what ever badge, but some are greater. Good luck


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You will get a wide range of preferences in oil from many. The bottom line is this: Look for the "star burst" emblem on the oil container. If you see it then it is certified by the API. If you do not see it, (and I have seen oils that don't) I would not put it in my car. Whether it be Mobil 1, Castrol, Amsoil, Valvoline etc. it will be a matter of preference. ALL are perfectly acceptable. As far as oil filters, it makes no sense to put a top tier oil in your car to "chinze" on a cheap filter. Mobil 1, K&N are top rated. There are others as well. I use K&N and have used Mobil 1 on a few occasions. Changing the oil at proper intervals is the key in maintaining your motor more so than using Mobil 1 over say Valvoline. STICK WITH SYNTHETIC.


----------



## kevinwhitehead (Mar 19, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You will get a wide range of preferences in oil from many. The bottom line is this: Look for the "star burst" emblem on the oil container. If you see it then it is certified by the API. If you do not see it, (and I have seen oils that don't) I would not put it in my car. Whether it be Mobil 1, Castrol, Amsoil, Valvoline etc. it will be a matter of preference. ALL are perfectly acceptable. As far as oil filters, it makes no sense to put a top tier oil in your car to "chinze" on a cheap filter. Mobil 1, K&N are top rated. There are others as well. I use K&N and have used Mobil 1 on a few occasions. Changing the oil at proper intervals is the key in maintaining your motor more so than using Mobil 1 over say Valvoline. STICK WITH SYNTHETIC.


I am sticking with mobile one unless this guy is covering any damages in my engine. Sticking with the user manual is a safe bet. GM quality engineering has endorsed mobil one for a number of reasons. Although it has been beaten in this test and that test, a number of factors and variables were fixed in these tests, that still could have been manipulated to better serve their study.

Even when one thinks about it more, an engine is continuously variable in RPM, temperature, etc. SO I think an oil study only goes so far. Good bet Synthetic, Best bet Mobil One, bottom line


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kevinwhitehead said:


> I am sticking with mobile one unless this guy is covering any damages in my engine. Sticking with the user manual is a safe bet. GM quality engineering has endorsed mobil one for a number of reasons. Although it has been beaten in this test and that test, a number of factors and variables were fixed in these tests, that still could have been manipulated to better serve their study.
> 
> Even when one thinks about it more, an engine is continuously variable in RPM, temperature, etc. SO I think an oil study only goes so far. Good bet Synthetic, Best bet Mobil One, bottom line


Mobil 1 is what I use. If you refer to the manual: 

Look for two things:
• GM4718M
Your vehicle’s engine requires a special oil meeting
GM Standard GM4718M. Oils meeting this
standard may be identified as synthetic. However,
not all synthetic oils will meet this GM standard.
You should look for and use only an oil that meets
GM Standard GM4718M.

As long as you work within the specs, any oil that meets that will suffice. The notion your engine will blow up or run a foul using anything other than Mobil 1 is mass hysteria. MOBIL 1 was contracted and chosen because they gave GM the best deal $$$. Had Mobil 1 been the ONLY oil specified to use or your warranty would be void, it would be specified. ANY OIL compatible to the GM standard will work without worry of ramification. Unless you have the dealer do your oil changes they won't know what oil you are using. If warranty is an issue because of that then having the dealer change the oil is the only safe bet. There are oils out there that will meet GM's standard beside Mobil 1.


----------



## kevinwhitehead (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree that using something other Mobil 1 is probalbly ok. However you said to use synthetic. Can you verify that every single synthetic oil available for purchase does this? 

We need to supply the facts, man!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kevinwhitehead said:


> I agree that using something other Mobil 1 is probalbly ok. However you said to use synthetic. Can you verify that every single synthetic oil available for purchase does this?
> 
> We need to supply the facts, man!


GM recommends synthetic that's a fact.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You will get a wide range of preferences in oil from many. The bottom line is this: Look for the "star burst" emblem on the oil container. If you see it then it is certified by the API. If you do not see it, (and I have seen oils that don't) I would not put it in my car. Whether it be Mobil 1, Castrol, Amsoil, Valvoline etc. it will be a matter of preference. ALL are perfectly acceptable. As far as oil filters, it makes no sense to put a top tier oil in your car to "chinze" on a cheap filter. Mobil 1, K&N are top rated. There are others as well. I use K&N and have used Mobil 1 on a few occasions. Changing the oil at proper intervals is the key in maintaining your motor more so than using Mobil 1 over say Valvoline. STICK WITH SYNTHETIC.





GTO JUDGE said:


> As long as you work within the specs, any oil that meets that will suffice. The notion your engine will blow up or run a foul using anything other than Mobil 1 is mass hysteria. MOBIL 1 was contracted and chosen because they gave GM the best deal $$$. Had Mobil 1 been the ONLY oil specified to use or your warranty would be void, it would be specified. ANY OIL compatible to the GM standard will work without worry of ramification. Unless you have the dealer do your oil changes they won't know what oil you are using. If warranty is an issue because of that then having the dealer change the oil is the only safe bet. There are oils out there that will meet GM's standard beside Mobil 1.


:agree
Just for the record, even tho I don't own a modern day GTO, I use Castrol Syntec.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> :agree
> Just for the record, even tho I don't own a modern day GTO, I use Castrol Syntec.......


I have Castrol 20w50 in my 70. I've used it in other cars as well. Good stuff.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Not all 'Synthetics' are true synthetic oils. A lot of them are at best a blend. 

I havent the time to research and show proof but as far as i know, the only true synthetics on shelves are Mobil 1(except the 'clean' i dont think those are true syn.), Royal Purple and Red Line. 

this is just the ones i know of but be careful spending money on the lesser brand 'synthetics' because they may just be a blend.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This is true. But if it's a blend, it states that fact on the container. I believe they even use the word "blend". At least the ones I've seen. The fully synthetic brands will say just that "fully" synthetic or, 100% synthetic. If you read the labels carefully you can tell the difference. I run Castrol synthetic injector oil in my snowmobile too. I guess I'm just a Castrol fan for all my needs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not only do the containers state blend, the container markings vary, at least on the ones I saw.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...another reason to stick with Mobil 1...
Bill


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Copasetic said:


> There was another thread about this awhile back with a link to a .pdf where they tested multiple oils. At the end of the day Royal Purple was the best and Mobil1 didn't perform as well as they thought it would. But to be completely honest with you, Mobil1 will work just fine.


Royal Purple is supposed to be a real good oil. I have seen it in many different types of car. But the same goes for Mobil 1. If Mobil 1 is working well why change it!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I run RP and im very pleased with it....only the long term can really tell though


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just buy the cheap ****. Doesn't make any difference if you change it regularly. Honestly, if you aren't dropping 500+rwph or higher revving, I can't see any benifits. RP just takes peoples money.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I just did the oil change at my dealership and they used Quaker Syn


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to use AMSOil, but that stuff is like $7-8/quart.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Just buy the cheap ****. Doesn't make any difference if you change it regularly. Honestly, if you aren't dropping 500+rwph or higher revving, I can't see any benifits. RP just takes peoples money.


I feel bad for your motor. Building and maintaining engines I see it first hand. Build a motor and use cheap oil and it's black as heck in a few hundred miles. Use a quality oil like valvoline and it's still clean looking coming out after 3000 hard miles. Cheap oil can also cantribute to oil burning and leaking as well.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Most oil has to meet standard so the off brand still meets specs.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

It might meet the standards for the oil industry but perhaps not for the high performance engines it goes in...certainly might not meet the GM standard for the LS motors...

I took jpalamar's comments to mean that you might be able to use a nice quality Dino oil (25% the cost of most synthetics) and do well without the need for our synthetics...he might be right but I still use Mobil 1 in mine...

Bill


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I went into O reilly's yesterday to look at Oil for my transmission, engine and rear diff. To try and get a base price to do everything... The guy at O reilly's was **** talking RP saying that its good stuff but its not really doing what RP designed and say its supposed to do. 

Me personally I think thats BS... but he also suggested to either use Mobil 1 or something like amsoil because he didn't feel RP was any better then those. Me personally I think RP is the best... but who really knows... he was saying amsoil was the first true synthetic so I think they are probably just as good as RP if not better. In the end Im going to go with Mobil 1 or RP... not really sure yet. 

Another thing he was saying that if you use RP you cant go back to using any other oils because it causes your gaskets and seals to swell... thus when you go back to another oil it causes leaks everywhere you put it in, engine, transmission... rear diff etc etc. 

Can anyone verify this or is this just BS as well? I dont understand why this would be true it makes no sense to me.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think much of that is BS...course keep in mind what I write here may be BS as well...passing on urban myths...BUT...I think the German's had the very first synthetic oils back in WWII...

It comes down to it is your car and your dollar...GM says it is fine to use anything that carries, meets or exceeds their approval rating...not everything that is better than OE has this rating as they must pay to test to meet or exceed this rating...but this gives you some sort of gauge to benchmark...

if what you do is mostly drive your car and want great protection...OE stuff is just fine...I think the jury is still out on any of the other choices...might be a little better, might be a lot better...might not be better at all...

then you have to factor in your mods...if you have any...this changes the equation as the engineers at GM just did the work for the combination they put in our cars...many mods don't change the equation much but some will...YMMV...

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I found this in Royal Purples FAQ about their oil causing leaks... so I think this what O Reilys was referring to...

Will synthetic oil cause my engine to leak?

Properly formulated synthetic oils will generally not cause an engine oil leak. Synthetic oils possess a higher degree of natural solvency, which can clean and remove deposits left by previous oils. The removal of extensive oil deposits can expose marginal or damaged oil seals, which may then leak. If an engine currently has excessive oil consumption (i.e. greater than 1 quart / 1,000 miles) the recommended course of action is to solve the oil consumption problem before switching to a synthetic.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased a '06 and it has no manuals with it, so I need a bit of info on oil and intervals until I can find a manual.
What grade oil is recommended by GM for the LS2, and I assume fully synthetic is required also. 
Do you think the GM oil filter is sufficient, this GTO only has 7K miles on it and was only serviced at the dealer. The dealer that I picked it up from said they just did an oil change, I wonder if they used synthetic oil?
Scott


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

came with Mobil 1 synthetic 5W30...that's what I use...mine is low mileage as well and not my DD...depending on your driving style you can go 5-7000 miles in between...did you buy from a dealership???...if so have them order you an owner's manual...it should have mobil 1 right on the oil cap...anything that meets or exceeds GM spec is fine...others use different oils for different reasons...welcome and congrats on the new ride...
Bill


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

6.5 quarts of synthetic 5W-30 that meets GM6094 requirements. Personally, I'm running AMSoil and a Fram filter. I'm going to stick to the 3,000 mile intervals as close as I can.


----------



## thull97 (Aug 9, 2009)

the best oil filter out right now is the napa one. cant remember the exact name of it. stay away from fram, used to be the best until about a year ago. one of my friends cut a bunch of different ones open. so my source isnt just reviews but actually testing. and yea stick with mobile 1


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thull97 said:


> *the best oil filter out right now is the napa one*. cant remember the exact name of it. stay away from fram, used to be the best until about a year ago. one of my friends cut a bunch of different ones open. so my source isnt just reviews but actually testing. and yea stick with mobile 1



Says who?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used whatever is on sale. Synthetic or normal oil doesn't make a difference. Atleast I havenlt ever seen it.

Synthetic may last a few extra miles, but it gets dirty just as fast as any other oil. Just change it as needed. I'm yet to blow up a car.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The latest is that Amsoil Signature series is the best.

Last I heard it's about $12/quart.

For mass market consumers, u can buy 5 quarts at Wal-Mart of Pennzoil Platinum for $20 and (until the end of this month) get a gift card for $15. 

Limit 2.

In other words get 5 quarts for $5 of oil better than Mobil 1 Extended performance........


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if there was a "Best" everyone would use it...there is lots of good choices...I use Mobil 1 and a K&N filter 'cuz the Judge told me 'bout a great deal on amazon.com...'course I didn't get* his* deal but he is the Judge!
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have not seen those K&N's at that give away price since. 3.99 for K&N filters? When I fist saw them for about 5.99 I purchased a bunch. When they dropped to 3.99 I purchased more. I don't think I will ever use them all but the inventory looks good. :willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the oil filter is often over looked or cheaped out on. i like the Mobil 1 filter as it really is a top tier filter altho a bit pricey. i use the "bigger" one (it's the M1-206). it's an "off-label" use for that filter but it fits fine and is probably 40% bigger than the stock one. for oil i agree that type of driving and frequency of change is probably the most important thing and i have used Mobil 1 but lately i switched to Valvoline Syntech 5w-30


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I still use Mobil 1 and AC Delco PF 46 filter DD and been on the road course. My rice burner gets the cheapest name brand stuff and Fram filter has nearly 100,000 miles on it mostly hiway and runs fine. No smoke, no leaks not even a seep, no problems and I beat the crap out of it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the oil filter is often over looked or cheaped out on. i like the Mobil 1 filter as it really is a top tier filter altho a bit pricey. i use the "bigger" one (it's the M1-206). it's an "off-label" use for that filter but it fits fine and is probably 40% bigger than the stock one. for oil i agree that type of driving and frequency of change is probably the most important thing and i have used Mobil 1 but lately i switched to Valvoline Syntech 5w-30


I've been using the ST oil filters ever since I found out that Walmart's $2~ oil filter had a 99%MPE and 98% SPE rating (highest filtration in any brands that i have found).

They use a similar synthetic filter as Mobil 1, Fram TG-series, etc.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO.... This car was expensive. You are putting the best oils in the engine, makes no sense to chintz on a filter. Its not like a top tier filter is that expensive. You get what you pay for. You pay 3.99 for a filter expect 3.99 piece of mind.

While I don't know exactly who makes Walmarts filter how its rated or by whom rates them for me for 2.00 I'd be very leery of the proper rating on them. I have never read where an off brand like Walmart is as good as say a Mobil 1 Wix or K&N. It would seem to me if the quality was on par with those top names Walmart wold be boasting them along with independent raters. Be leery of false advertising. A simple change of wording can get around "legitimate" claims.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The Fram Tough Gard filters are all I use, and they claim 99% 1-pass filtration. They've never let me down. I change the filter every time with the oil, and I'm religious about 3,000 mile oil changes. The fact that they're $4.50 is probably more because I'm buying it at Fleet Farm, instead of an auto parts store. Oddly enough though, Fram doesn't make an air filter for the GTO. Couldn't find it in the book anywhere.

I chose AMSoil because it wasn't that much more than Mobil1 (like $0.50/quart), it met GM6094, plus it's manufactured right here in Wisconsin.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> IMO.... This car was expensive. You are putting the best oils in the engine, makes no sense to chintz on a filter. Its not like a top tier filter is that expensive. You get what you pay for. You pay 3.99 for a filter expect 3.99 piece of mind.
> 
> While I don't know exactly who makes Walmarts filter how its rated or by whom rates them for me for 2.00 I'd be very leery of the proper rating on them. I have never read where an off brand like Walmart is as good as say a Mobil 1 Wix or K&N. It would seem to me if the quality was on par with those top names Walmart wold be boasting them along with independent raters. Be leery of false advertising. A simple change of wording can get around "legitimate" claims.


My conjectures as to why walmart's oil filter price is so cheap:

1. No marketing, advertising $$$$ is put into them
2. No racing budget
3. They are a Fortune 1 company with worldwide revenues north of $400 BILLION. $255 BILLION is just in the USA alone. That means that they have serious buying powers and can command VERY low margins from the vendors/makers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

4. Walmart uses the cheapest vendors.
5. Walmart dictates what they will pay and the vendors must conform or Walmart will not use them.
5. Walmart looks over seas for products because the labor is cheaper, with that comes many inferior products. i.e. China.

Not saying Walmart' filters are pure junk and the filters are not as advertised.....Basing Walmarts past and current business practices on how they strong arm to get the cheapest products and their vendors having to cut costs to conform to Walmarts demands....well for me it stands to reason whoever is supplying Walmart with their off brand name, they must cut costs to do business with Walmart. Cutting costs means cutting quality. Not me saying that, that's just how Walmart operates, its been reported in the news for years.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 4. Walmart uses the cheapest vendors.
> 5. Walmart dictates what they will pay and the vendors must conform or Walmart will not use them.
> 5. Walmart looks over seas for products because the labor is cheaper, with that comes many inferior products. i.e. China.
> 
> Not saying Walmart' filters are pure junk and the filters are not as advertised.....Basing Walmarts past and current business practices on how they strong arm to get the cheapest products and their vendors having to cut costs to conform to Walmarts demands....well for me it stands to reason whoever is supplying Walmart with their off brand name, they must cut costs to do business with Walmart. Cutting costs means cutting quality. Not me saying that, that's just how Walmart operates, its been reported in the news for years.



It's my understanding that Champion Labs makes both the Mobil 1 filter as well as the Supertech filter. Word on the street is that the Mobil 1 filter is the older design that doesn't filter as good as the Walmart version.

I've done some research on super tech filter at bobistheoilguy forums, according to many of them, supertech filter is rebadge STP which made by Champion.

Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree that you will get a different opinion from everyone who answers this question. Opinions about oil are kind of like people's opinions about what the best car brand is, and usually depends on what your dad or older brothers like, lol.

However, after extensive research, I use synthetic oil in all my vehicles. In my GTO (28,000 miles) I use Amsoil 0w30 and an Amsoil filter. It uses no oil between changes, and I want to use the best stuff in it. In my Chevy truck and my winter beater rice burner (89 Honda Prelude) I use Pennzoil Platinum and Super Tech filters. Both of these vehicles use less than a quart of oil between oil changes, but in case that changes it's much easier to acquire the Pennzoil. The Chevy has 178,000 miles and the Honda has 245,000 miles. All are running strong.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

thull97 said:


> the best oil filter out right now is the napa one. cant remember the exact name of it. stay away from fram, used to be the best until about a year ago. one of my friends cut a bunch of different ones open. so my source isnt just reviews but actually testing. and yea stick with mobile 1


Let me see, you don't know the name of the filter, and your friend cut up the filters, not you. Fram was the best until about a year ago. What happened to Fram to make it go from being the best to something you suggest staying away from in a years' time? I'm sorry, if your going to throw out info like that, you have to give some evidence of your research, results etc. and not just say *"my source isnt just reviews but actually testing"* without showing some kind of documentation. Otherwise, it's just your opinion. We alll have those.:willy:


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

idk...

I use the big oil filter the mobile1-206 its bigger then the stock filter and i use valvoline synpower 10-30. No problems yet.

Oh and did i tell you that Valvoline is running a special in California that if you use their oil every oil change they guarantee that your car will run 300,000 miles and if your engine brakes (engine only) they will pay you up to $5000 to fix it in any preferred shop.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I use Mobil 1 0w40 Euro formula and a Mobil 1 filter. The Euro formula is a true synthetic and I prefer the thicker oil for the desert climate.


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

'05 M6 GTO, 85,000 miles. Royal Purple 5w30 and K&N oil filter. No leaks, no consumption, no smoke.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The real answer is clean oil. Not a brand


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just changed the oil in my dad's boat yesterday with Pennzoil... I noticed it said on the back "meets GM 6094M". WTF, I thought only synthetics could meet that... not like we could switch back to dino oil anyways.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

batmans said:


> It's my understanding that Champion Labs makes both the Mobil 1 filter as well as the Supertech filter. Word on the street is that the Mobil 1 filter is the older design that doesn't filter as good as the Walmart version.
> 
> I've done some research on super tech filter at bobistheoilguy forums, according to many of them, supertech filter is rebadge STP which made by Champion.
> 
> Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


I'm not here to convince you of one thing or another, but per your own link, the Walmart filters are on the "filters to avoid" list on a link from the first page:



> Filters To Avoid
> The following list of filters have known problems. You will see well-known names here and will probably be disappointed. This is because many of these brands have stopped making their own filters and buy from a common manufacturer.
> 
> [...]
> ...


On the first page it says that Mobil 1 uses the older design and that the new design is the "Ecore" design, I'm assuming as used in the Supertech brand.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

between the Sonoma, RX7, NSX, and GTO (my cars) I've changed out about 20 filters with no issues.

My brother - about 10 filters (RX8, Outback, S-10). Same thing - no ailments.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone here use Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic oil? I was wondering if this is good oil to put in my 04 A4 GTO.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

i just bought this for my oil change.

http://paceperformance.com/images/F19836187.jpg

I noticed it says synthetic blend and "clean" on the front label. i was debating if i should return it for Mobil 1 fully synthetic. Any advice?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't waste money on a synthetic blend...seems to be the worst of both worlds...higher cost than Dino and not all the protection, etc. of Synthetic...I believe even Wal-Mart Synthetic meets GM spec...but I guess it does depend on what use your car is going to get...but...anything that meets the GM standard is okay...(heck the other stuff probably is too but you want to use the right stuff should you have any issues that need to be covered...and who has any coverage left  ) good luck with your choice...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How many threads have you seen from motors failing due to the type of oil? I've seen none... thats why I don't care what I run as long as it is changed in reasonable intervals. 72k miles and no burning. I've switched from syn to dino to syn to dino because I just buy whatever is on sale.


----------

